# D-Bol info?



## jaysun705 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hello all, just trying to find some info on D-Bol. Never took gear and wondering what is the recommended cycle time, how much? 
Do you changed your training since on gear? like able to train more, or just keep doing the 4 days a week/one group per week? major side effects to watch for, can get gyno? 
Any info would be great, im not taking D-Bol, just would like to get info on all this before even thinking.

thanks


----------



## Mudge (Jun 16, 2004)

Is this the drug dianabol or is this some legal supplement "d-bol?"

If its the drug, yes you can get gyno.


----------



## jaysun705 (Jun 16, 2004)

drug


----------



## Mudge (Jun 16, 2004)

25-30mg ED split up evenly (with each meal), 4-6 weeks.

Nolvadex for gyno would be nice, and I like it for post cycle.


----------



## jaysun705 (Jun 17, 2004)

thanks Mudge, do I need to see a doctor for Nolvadex, or buy off the shelf?
While on my cycle do i train harder, almost to the point of over training?

Also how much mass will i lose once i come off?

thanks


----------



## LAM (Jun 17, 2004)

jaysun705 said:
			
		

> Also how much mass will i lose once i come off?
> 
> thanks


most of it if you do a d-bol only cycle...


----------



## Mudge (Jun 17, 2004)

jaysun705 said:
			
		

> thanks Mudge, do I need to see a doctor for Nolvadex, or buy off the shelf?
> While on my cycle do i train harder, almost to the point of over training?


Why on earth would you see a doctor? Dbol is not legal in the United States, so you are already committing a felony. I train mostly the same, deep into a cycle I can train differently but 6 weeks is not deep. Right now I train the body in 4 days with 2-3 days off during the week.



> Also how much mass will i lose once i come off?
> 
> thanks


If you gain a lot of water weight, most of it, which is why dbol only cycles are not really recommended. Ultimately there is no way to answer that, most people lose gains because they drop calories to the floor after their bulker.


----------



## jaysun705 (Jun 17, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Why on earth would you see a doctor? Dbol is not legal in the United States, so you are already committing a felony.


I was asking about Nolvadex, not Dbol!  Is Novadex legal or not? is it something i can buy in a drug store?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 17, 2004)

It is a prescription drug, it is not over the counter.


----------



## grapeape (Jul 9, 2004)

Is there a d-bol that is 25mg per pill? I am doing test/EQ/D-BOL cycle and was instucted to only take two a day because they are 25mg each. BULL#$#T or what? he is a good friend and he has done the same cycle as I am and he is fu%$ing huge. THANKS.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 9, 2004)

Someone else had some 25mg stuff, I've had 50s and 5s but never 25s.


----------



## grapeape (Jul 9, 2004)

so there is a 25mg pill?


----------



## Mudge (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## grapeape (Jul 10, 2004)

Thank You!


----------



## Tank357 (Jul 30, 2004)

Is Reforvit and Dianabol the same thing?


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 25, 2010)

*dbol*

I have used it and loved it!


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 25, 2010)

*dbol*

if someone can help me, how do I kow which pharmacies are scams, which ones are ligit?


----------



## underscore (Oct 25, 2010)

If they are a sponsor on this forum, they are legit.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 26, 2010)

charliehorse said:


> I have used it and loved it!



Holy fucking sheep shit man why the fuck would you revive this thread.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Holy fucking sheep shit man why the fuck would you revive this thread.



Because it's awesome!


----------

